# E-Mail-Adresse und deren Namen herausfinden?



## Hattrix (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ein funktionierendes Beispiel:
Ich kontaktiere mit jemanden per Outlook Express. Oft wird mir dann dessen Anmeldename mitgeliefert.

In welcher Form ist es möglich, wenn ich von jemand einen beliebige E-Mail-Adresse erhalte, deren Namen herauszufinden, ohne ihn vorher anschreiben zu müssen?


----------



## Sinac (22. Januar 2008)

Quasi garnicht, der Anzeigename, der ueber die E-Mail Adresse gelegt wird, wird beim Versenden der E-Mail festgelegt.


----------

